# Red



## rob91 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've already shown it to a couple of firemen who like it, so that bodes well.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2007)

It has a kind of impressionist feel to it, but to be honest, it's not likely to hold my attention for long.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

What is your obsession with taking blurry pictures. Please tell me because I just cant figure it out.  The firemen you showed it to must be cross eyed, drunk, stupid, or just trying to be nice (nice is probably the answer)


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

is that a can of Coke?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

It is Father Christmas, the colours tell me ...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember mornings when all the world around me looked similar to this image


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> It is Father Christmas, the colours tell me ...



I always thought he was fatter than that :greenpbl:


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> is that a can of Coke?



Almost, its just a blurry picture with some hint of red, but a can of coke was my second guess until i saw the subject was blur


lostprophet said:


> I always thought he was fatter than that :greenpbl:


hahaha


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I always thought he was fatter than that :greenpbl:



not this year!

his reindeer complained so he had to go on diet!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

but it could also be Troy Bayliss sat on his new Ducati 1098 http://www.fastdates.com/PLN.NewBikes/Ducati/2007Ducati/Ducati2007.01.HTM


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

now i am slightly unsure.. you might be right .... this red&white ... hmmmm


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 14, 2007)

With every new thread, I feel more and more as if rob91 _must_ be a joke account.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

it wasn't me! I swear!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

Rob91 we now know how to make blurry pictures now kindly stop postng them lol


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> it wasn't me! I swear!



Wait a minute, that's_ just_ the kind of thing someone who just made a joke account would say!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Rob91 *we now know how to make blurry pictures* now kindly stop postng them lol



I am not sure .... you never actually did prove this to us!!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> Wait a minute, that's_ just_ the kind of thing someone who just made a joke account would say!



:taped sh:


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I am not sure .... you never actually did prove this to us!!



Ooops let me go take a photo without looking and spinning around really really fast with a slow shutter speed (just to help) and while im at it ill open the aperture and make it even more OOF. and I'll prove it to you lol.:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> Wait a minute, that's_ just_ the kind of thing someone who just made a joke account would say!



Hang on a minute!! If what your saying is true and Rob is Alex and Alex is Rob and your a Polymath being then who the hell am I???


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Ooops let me go take a photo without looking and spinning around really really fast with a slow shutter speed (just to help) and while im at it ill open the aperture and make it even more OOF. and I'll prove it to you lol.:lmao:



words, nothing but brave words!

Now for the brave deeds Sir Knight!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> who the hell am I???



This is something I always wanted to ask you, but I never actually dared to!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> This is something I always wanted to ask you, but I never actually dared to!



ask me in London


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> ask me in London



Do you think I can take the truth though?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang, again this Rob91 gets a hundred replies!
And I celebrate a big TPF PARTY in the Off Topics today and not even there people come. What must I do? I even went as far as to post a blurry photo and I still cannot beat this Rob91 and the number of replies he gets *wail* :cry:


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> words, nothing but brave words!
> 
> Now for the brave deeds Sir Knight!


I speak wisdom, and I hope i don't kill myself (or the camera) in attempting this shot of death, for i must be spinning at an incredibly fast rate :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> I speak wisdom, and I hope i don't kill myself (or the camera) in attempting this shot of death, for i must be spinning at an incredibly fast rate :lmao::lmao:



The heart of many a fair maiden will be with you in your attempt!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Do you think I can take the truth though?



Take the red pill Alex and you will know the truth but take the blue pill and this thread you will no longer remember


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Dang, again this Rob91 gets a hundred replies!
> And I celebrate a big TPF PARTY in the Off Topics today and not even there people come. What must I do? I even went as far as to post a blurry photo and I still cannot beat this Rob91 and the number of replies he gets *wail* :cry:



well terri and I came ... and I am still there


----------



## Heck (Nov 14, 2007)

I think a nice frame would help.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Take the red pill Alex and you will know the truth but take the blue pill and this thread you will no longer remember



:lmao: I am currently taking green pills though!

maybe I should check what their effect on me is ...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> :lmao: I am currently taking green pills though!
> 
> maybe I should check what their effect on me is ...



thats an easy one to figure out, just scroll back to the top of this thread


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> thats an easy one to figure out, just scroll back to the top of this thread



I'm not a big fan of those Smilie things, but:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> thats an easy one to figure out, just scroll back to the top of this thread



OMG, my vision is fading!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

funny thing is, that to Alex on his green pills the photo is pin sharp!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

*swallows another one*


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> What is your obsession with taking blurry pictures. Please tell me because I just cant figure it out.  The firemen you showed it to must be cross eyed, drunk, stupid, or just trying to be nice (nice is probably the answer)




thank u i couldnt of put it better, i dont get ur pics at all. to me there horrible.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 14, 2007)

Rob,

I think you'd find an invaluable learning resource here.


----------



## Heck (Nov 14, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Rob,
> 
> I think you'd find an invaluable learning resource here.


 

:lmao::lmao::lmao::thumbup:


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> The heart of many a fair maiden will be with you in your attempt!



I hope so... I could smack my head on the pavement as a whirl around and I might need some lady like care, to get me on my feet again, so I can accomplish this courageous task of mine.


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Rob,
> 
> I think you'd find an invaluable learning resource here.



lmfaooo


----------



## faux toe graph (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you've all been sucked in Ever think maybe he's just posting these to get you guys all fired up? If that's the case, it's working quite well. Time after time, Rob will post a picture that you all love to hate and everyone is tripping over each other to post a comment that bashes him. It's one thing to give your constructive comment, but to get some sort of joy from putting him down is kinda pathetic.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont like it


----------



## Steel26 (Nov 15, 2007)

I love it.  


Honestly...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

can i join the party?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh also.. Maybe, HONEST TO GOD. 

He needs glasses?

back in hs when glasses were un cool my photos looked amazing to me. My teacher said not to shoot again till i wore my glasses to class. (he never knew i had glasses either, he could just tell) They were never focused right before because i wasn't wearing them. I wore them and redid the assignments and graduated with 126% in the class. Highest in photog history at that school.


----------



## Steel26 (Nov 16, 2007)

wow I don't understand the point of that story.

there are a lot more technical things wrong with this photo than focus.

I have always seen this type of photography as more painting with colors than actually trying to capture what is there.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

Uhhhh it makes perfect sense. I wasn't wearing glasses. DUH

meaning maybe he wasn't wearing glasses either!#$@#$


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 16, 2007)

These threads always make me laugh...muaha muaha muhahahaha


----------



## Steel26 (Nov 16, 2007)

i got what the story was about I just didn't understand why you were telling it.  He has demonstrated that he can take an in focus shot just he doesn't want to.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Wait, when did he take an in focus shot? I have yet to see it...must search now


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

OHHHH i didn't know that..

nvm.

dickhole


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Found them...still somewhat out of focus though...w/e...


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

and you see few if any response from him to any thread he has posted ...


----------



## Roger (Nov 18, 2007)

the only reason I'm posting this response, is to suggest people ignore what they don't like......keep feeding this stuff and eventually you'll have created some amazing artist, that everybody thinks is just 'faaaabulous darling'.


----------



## snaremop (Nov 18, 2007)

rob91 - I think you have good intentions with trying your own style and not trying to follow conventional photography "rules". However, you must understand that many of the users on this site are strict followers of the aforementioned rules, so when you post your unique, unconventional shots, you are going to receive a lot of harsh criticism. 

Personally, I think any great artist became famous after trying something new. Therefore, though your work isn't my favorite, I can appreciate your effort, persistence, determination, and especially your creativity. Just don't be shocked if most other users on TPF don't feel the same.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 18, 2007)

snaremop said:


> rob91 - I think you have good intentions with trying your own style and not trying to follow conventional photography "rules". However, you must understand that many of the users on this site are strict followers of the aforementioned rules, so when you post your unique, unconventional shots, you are going to receive a lot of harsh criticism.
> 
> Personally, I think any great artist became famous after trying something new. Therefore, though your work isn't my favorite, I can appreciate your effort, persistence, determination, and especially your creativity. Just don't be shocked if most other users on TPF don't feel the same.



Harsh criticism? Here? Nah.

Got your PM as well. Thanks for the positive comments, even if you're not a big fan of my work.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have I missed something here?

Why is everyone kicking the piss out of this guy?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 19, 2007)

because people dont have anything better to do. 

Rob,
I like that you are NOT following the rules. I like it. ! Impressionist feel to me. ! I haven't read much of the lynching but welcome to TPF.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Nov 19, 2007)

I get it Rob.  It may not be the same interpretation you intend, but for me, I get it.  Hats off.  Some are more difficult to solve than others.

I think _some_ of the comments above are out of order, as well.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 19, 2007)

zendianah said:


> because people dont have anything better to do.
> 
> Rob,
> I like that you are NOT following the rules. I like it. ! Impressionist feel to me. ! I haven't read much of the lynching but welcome to TPF.





Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> I get it Rob.  It may not be the same interpretation you intend, but for me, I get it.  Hats off.  Some are more difficult to solve than others.
> 
> I think _some_ of the comments above are out of order, as well.



Thank you both very much. Great to receive positive feedback.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems like no one can gather a viable reasons for their actions. I have looked up Rob&#8217;s past posts, I don&#8217;t see him being rude or attacking anyone, what is the matter with you people?

Frankly, I am disappointed to see such infantile and malicious behavior from TPF members and a moderator to boot. Some of you have provided an honest assessment of this person&#8217;s work while the majority of you hide behind that notion. 

You may not like Rob&#8217;s work, nothing wrong with that, but it is his vision. It may be chaotic and scrambled, but that his how he may see things. Who the hell are any of you to act in this manner towards another member and their photography? 

And, as far as what I have seen - people in glass houses&#8230; I find it laughable to see &#8220;advice on art&#8221; and creating photographs from those responsible for 95% of what gets posted in this, to borrow a phrase from Mr. Adams, &#8220;VAST picture archive subjects.&#8221;


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 20, 2007)

Monet?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

This made my morning


----------



## zendianah (Nov 20, 2007)

this forum is going DOWNNNNN hill fast.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 20, 2007)

zendianah said:


> this forum is going DOWNNNNN hill fast.


 
I think TPF still has a solid group of members, just a few mislead members that are too malicious haha.


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 21, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> Seems like no one can gather a viable reasons for their actions. I have looked up Robs past posts, I dont see him being rude or attacking anyone, what is the matter with you people?
> 
> Frankly, I am disappointed to see such infantile and malicious behavior from TPF members and a moderator to boot. Some of you have provided an honest assessment of this persons work while the majority of you hide behind that notion.
> 
> ...


 
Wise words...


----------

